# Silhouette Cameo



## thetshirtguys (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have recently bought a Silhouette Cameo. Many of the designs I have were made in Photoshop. I have tried using the software that comes with the cutter to trace the designs, but get a very poor result. I am guessing I will need to re-design them using their software of Coraldraw.

I plan to sell online. I therefore need to be able to transfer my designs onto a t-shirt template. I have no problems doing this in Photoshop. However the software that comes with the cutter doesn't let you save in any other file format other than their own. I'm kinda stuck on how I can make designs and then be able to save them as say a jpg that I can then scale down and put on my template. Can anyone recommend anything? Photoshop is the only program I know my way around, so the likes of Coral etc are all new to me.


----------



## mzchoize (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm using Make the Cut! It's inexpensive and you can import jpgs then trace and place on layers to cut colors separately using registration marks. There are many tutorials on youtube under scrappydewcreations. It works great for me, I've been using photoshop for years and this is more on level.


----------



## Sin (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not that sure if the Cameo has a plug-in in Adobe Illustrator because the Sillhouette (previous 'version' of the Cameo) has one. You could search or contact their support center & ask if they have a plug-in.


----------



## Sin (Feb 1, 2011)

I also render images in Photoshop and move on to Illustrator when i'm ready to print & cut.


----------



## thetshirtguys (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the responses


----------



## babydoll64 (Sep 3, 2013)

i use paint shop pro X for my designs, i make them into a PNG and then open them with the silhouette studio, after tracing them i have to go back and clean them up a bit with silhouette studio, You may need to play around with the threshold options, the eraser and the point to point editing to get the look you desire.

but with patience and lots of experimenting with the options, the results can be amazing!


----------



## promezfayth (Dec 2, 2012)

I have a cameo silhouette and I just been having a bit of trouble. I am not certain of what to keep it on. Can anyone tell me what settings they always keep it on for cutting vinyl for tshirt. I need help right away.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

promezfayth said:


> I have a cameo silhouette and I just been having a bit of trouble. I am not certain of what to keep it on. Can anyone tell me what settings they always keep it on for cutting vinyl for tshirt. I need help right away.


Mine stays at the following settings for most vinyl.

Blade depth is set at 3
media - Silhouette Vinyl
speed - 8
thickness - 9

I RARELY ever need to change these settings for most vinyl. (I use Siser, Thermoflex, Eco Film, etc)
Good luck.


----------

